# Colac/ispagel



## jaywoo (Apr 17, 2010)

HiI have suffered from IBS for 18 years and whenever I get a bad bout I take Colofac/Mebeverine, which has always helped. I am having a bad flare at the moment and the Colfac/Mebeverine tablets aren't really doing a great deal. I went to my GP today and he has prescribed Ispagel granules. Now some years ago I took Fibrogel and had a very bad reaction to it , so before I go ahead does anyone know if there is a difference? I also would like to know why it might help as the leaflet refers to the medicine being helpful for constipation and I suffer from the other!Thanks.Jaywoo


----------

